# Plus-3



## Rick the tooler (Aug 31, 2012)

On walls that are washed with sunlight no matter how much I sand I notice that you can see every row of screws and every seem does anyone have a remedy for this besides level fiving the wall


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Rick the tooler said:


> On walls that are washed with sunlight no matter how much I sand I notice that you can see every row of screws and every seem does anyone have a remedy for this besides level fiving the wall


a good primer will fix that


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Prime with a good sealer, then sand it down well, then prime it again with a high build. Then sand that down and finish with your two coats of finish. You won't be able to get away with too much without a level 5. The two prime coats will basically make it a level 5 however.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

On smooth finish we always single spot fasteners. Never strip them. Sand them till the only mud left is in the fastener hole. No buildup on walls or ceiling. Don't use lightweight mud for first coat of fasteners. It doesn't stick well to screws. Get those joints dead flat. Any hollow or crown will show. Sponge off all dust and furred paper after sanding.


----------



## Mark Hammond II (Feb 7, 2015)

Don't use plus 3!


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

not our problem. **** you


----------

